# Baby Daddy??



## confusedlover (Jun 17, 2009)

Like most of you, im here to get advice as to what to do. Im a bit younger than you but that shouldnt matter. i need help. My boyfriend and i have been together for about 6 months now and i love him dearly. We have had our ups and downs but its finally coming together. Well i was recently informed that he had slept with his brothers girlfriend (ex now but not for these reasons) before him and i were even together and she became pregnant. His brother and him have always never liked eachother AT ALL. She doesnt know whose baby it is but she thinks theres a great possibility its my boyfriends. He doesnt think so but from the sounds of it, it just may be. Reguardless im always gonna have feelings for him but just knowing that he might have a baby thats not mine, gets me. Its upsetting a little bit but it was before me and him. What do i do if its his? How do i deal with the situation? Help me please.


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

The question is do you love him and does he love you? If there is love, you can overcome anything. If he is commited to you, his child will not affect you. The issue comes if he is in love with her or if he has unfinished business with her it will be difficult for you. Make a clear plan and ask him what his plans are. Plan as if the child is his, if his plan is good then you can live with the child there.


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

If you do plan to stay with him if it is his baby then be prepared to back off a lot when it comes to the baby. It will be a huge adjustment for both him and the baby's mother and your presence could cause a huge amount of problems no matter how supportive you try to be. This girl is not going to want you taking care of her baby ... and likely she'll fight with him about it and put baby in the middle if you are there when he has the baby. Which, in the end, only hurts the child. It sounds stupid but most women feel threatened and upset about other women trying to take care of their children ... and men often seem to feel the same


----------

